# Hickory Smoked Salt



## meateater (May 29, 2010)

Here's a Alternative to buying smoked salt with all the chemicals. One pound box of kosher salt placed in a shallow dish, a handful of charcoal and some hickory. I smoked the salt for four hours, stirring the salt every half hour. It doesnt look like it took on much smoke, however the smell and taste says different. Of course feel free to try different types of smoking woods. I used the egg for color reference.


----------



## flbobecu (May 29, 2010)

Very cool - I wondered how this was done. 

I picked up some cherry smoked salt from the guy I get my wood from. He had an assortment of smoked salts.


----------



## rbranstner (May 29, 2010)

So when or where is the best place to use this smoked salt? Do you use it in every day cooking to give it a bit of a smokey flavor?


----------



## flbobecu (May 29, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> So when or where is the best place to use this smoked salt? Do you use it in every day cooking to give it a bit of a smokey flavor?


I plan on using it on items that need a little salt, but won't be on the grill - for instance I don't know if there's any point in using smoked salt, on meat, to be smoked. 

I've heard of it being used on all sorts of side items.. salads, potatoes, etc. Picked up one bottle to see how I like it. I need to find my grinder that has been evading me..


----------



## meateater (May 29, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> So when or where is the best place to use this smoked salt? Do you use it in every day cooking to give it a bit of a smokey flavor?


I knew I forgot something. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I use it for everyday cooking when I want that sweet smoke taste, ie. eggs, toast, sandwiches, "goes great with a PB&J", canned fruit, fresh fruit. Did I say PB&J ? Watermellon is awesome with smoked salt also, nice and cold with a saltshaker and  a cold beverage, now that's a summer day.


----------



## ak1 (May 29, 2010)

I've done it using maple.

Great stuff.

@rbranster. Use it as a finishing salt.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 29, 2010)

Now I'm kinda skeptical about the whole smoke salt thing. I don't know if I would like it and does really except the smokey flavor. To tell you the truth I would have top look in the store to see if you can buy it. I don't think I have ever seen it.


----------



## meateater (May 29, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Now I'm kinda skeptical about the whole smoke salt thing. I don't know if I would like it and does really except the smokey flavor. To tell you the truth I would have top look in the store to see if you can buy it. I don't think I have ever seen it.


Now you know when it doubt, smoke it!


----------

